# HSS 724 Tilt/Leveling Shock



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

I guess it’s getting to be that time of year to be proactive and perform the maintenance on the Honda before the first snowfall...

I have a 2013 HSS724 Canadian model with the hydraulic tilt/leveling shock. I started noticing problems with the shock last year, basically losing all of it function.

I remember reading on here about another fellow Canadian who mixed and matched shocks from various years/models of Honda blowers and found a suitable replacement from another model which worked - and ended up being a fraction of the price of the original shock. Just wondering if someone can help me out and either point me in the direction of that thread (couldn’t find it by Searching) or pass along the part number for the shock everyone is using as a replacement. If I recall correctly, the overall length of the shock was minimally shorter/longer than the original.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do you know if this is a common problem with this new system? and how does the shock fail? is it hydrolic? I have heard about the new HSS chute clogging , the chute sensors going out but have not heard of any problems with the bucket leveler.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> do you know if this is a common problem with this new system? and how does the shock fail? is it hydrolic? I have heard about the new HSS chute clogging , the chute sensors going out but have not heard of any problems with the bucket leveler.



And also the need to re-jet for more power.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> And also the need to re-jet for more power.


Real nice , isn't it.? buy a $2500-3500 new Honda and have to modify or take care of all these issues. I'll keep my 25-35 year old Honda's forever. The sad part is Honda makes you jump thru hoops on a case by case instance on the new chute ( clogging ) and they won't repair the auto steering assist handles ( plastic ) if broken as they deem that operator error ( a $10 part )

The chute sensors have been going out before the warranty is up but what happens after 3 years on that? Expensive repair/wait etc. More bells and whistles to me is hardly ever worth it. I know many new owners love these conveniences for now until they start messing up. 

The old chute design and handle was mechanical and fine. It could have been higher maybe above the handlebars for the operator. With extremely wet slushy snow mine was clogging but not so much now since I installed an impeller kit. the jets were fine . the steering and turning was fine if you let the machine do the work and you plan your path. the old height adjustment pedal has the drawback of the slots wearing out because it is aluminum and it won't stay in position. usually i see this in machines older than 15-20 years old. someone here remedied that with an extra spring on both sides.have not tried that.

overall , I feel the older Honda's were better built and built to last longer. i have used the new HSS928 but sparingly. Only time will tell but there are cracks in the new designs.


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> do you know if this is a common problem with this new system? and how does the shock fail? is it hydrolic? I have heard about the new HSS chute clogging , the chute sensors going out but have not heard of any problems with the bucket leveler.


I haven’t had time to dig into it yet due to work, but I suspect it isn’t the internals of the shock itself per se, but the bypass associated with the trigger release. I wouldn’t call this a new system, it’s been on Canadian Honda’s for years. My father has a ~ 2005 HS928 with the levelling shock and has never had an issue with it. 

As for the chute, my HSS pictured in my original post is a 2013 before the redesign to the latest generation so thus it has the old chute. Attached below is a pic of my 2017 HSS724 which does have the crappy new chute.



RIT333 said:


> And also the need to re-jet for more power.


The rejet is applicable to the newer generation HSS models yes, of which I also have one. My 2013 (pictured above) will run circles around my 2017 (pictured below) for fun. I see little difference between my 2013 pictured above and my former 1997 HS624 - which was a noble machine but alas gave way to the dreaded transmission failure.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

My "old" (bought used in 2007) Hs1132 has the shock. It went a couple of years ago, and I didn't have time to source parts online so I ended up ordering a replacement through my local dealer.


----------

